
Robinhood raises another $320M at an $8.6B valuation - elsewhen
https://fortune.com/2020/07/13/robinhood-raises-another-320-million-at-an-8-6-billion-valuation/
======
ceocoder
Didn't they just raise a $280M Series F in may? Does this count as Series G or
not because they are raising from the same set of investors - either way, I'm
impressed with amount of liquidity in the market despite what is going on.

